# Best Company for Euros?



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Can members who have exchanged sterling for euros of late help me with the best rates they have achieve. ie.which company. Tried Asda today - 1.13107


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We bought a bucketful of Euros last week. We got them from our local Post Office - same rate as the PO online rate, and I think it was about the best of the rates for the places we could collect locally.

Get a comparison here:

http://travelmoney.moneysavingexpert.com/

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tesco..1,135.00 buy on your Tesco credit card, no commission, no interest to pay, pay it off by next statement, no charges.  

tony


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting, we usually pop into Cheques & Change http://www.chequesandchange.co.uk/ which we reckon normally have the best rates.

However, their rate today is only 1.124, so a bit less than Asda.

Oh, and when I just checked Asda, it gave a rate of 1.130700


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Best Currency exchange*

Got a quote online from Sainsbury's = 1133.60 no commission.
Tried Ice and according to them our credit standing is nil!!!
Other alf very annoyed :evil:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Gerald.

How many Euros does one get in a bucket as we are off to Benidorm for 5 months. How many buckets do I need.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------

